# Ever got your ass kicked by a hose clamp?



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I did. Took me over an hour just to install the clamp.

There has to be a better tool for removing and reinstalling these works of satan.

Then...I found Knipex : Amazon Link

Anyone here use these?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Spam?

Bueller?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Spam?
> 
> Bueller?


You don't like tools, that solve a problem?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

A pair of channel lock pliers works









I usually replace those spring clamps with these when I have to remove them. 










So much easier.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Use a wireman tool.









They have them in different sizes.

As for the old screw type just use a multi-screwdriver that has those socket ends.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I did. Took me over an hour just to install the clamp.
> 
> There has to be a better tool for removing and reinstalling these works of satan.
> 
> ...


Many a blood blister for sure , while they are better , I prefer the ones in an example already in your replies


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Use a wireman tool.
> 
> View attachment 672551
> 
> ...


I usually use a socket with a 1/4 drive and an extention.


















The screwdriver handle one's tend to slip off as you tighten them leaving you with bloody knuckles


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> A pair of channel lock pliers works
> View attachment 672549
> 
> 
> ...


I've been using these: 










Turns out they are ok for air intake clamps, but not radiator hose clamps. I think I'll go with channel locks next time. Thanks!


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

I use a channellock, but it is a bit dicey at times in cramped areas. Still, for as much as I need one, it works.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Even though they tend to slip, channellocks work the best if you don't have the special tool. Then I happened to find a pair that looks like the Knipex tool posted above at an estate sale some years ago and they work even better. Especially if space is limited.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

60 now. Been working on cars since 10 years old. Can be suck a royal pain in the ass.
I choose my repairs wisely the last few years . If it's a days pay for brakes..I do it. If it's an alternator for my highlander that's book time says 3 hours.. I pay ..the simple things are the hardest.always


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I've been using these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No! Those are roach clips. Not strong enough for the work you are doing. No wonder it was such a pain. Short of the special tool, I agree that a good set of pliers or channel locks would be better.

If you ever want a good set of heavy duty pliers, there's a guy who did a plier round up on youtube. The best value by far was a Doyle brand lineman pliers at Harbor Freight. I have a pair and they are awesome. Some of the pliers the youtube guy tested were over $100, but the Doyle pliers are only about $20 at Harbor.









9-1/2 in. High Leverage Linesman Pliers with Fish tape Puller


Amazing deals on this 9-1/2In Linesman Pliers W/Tape Puller at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

And for a multi-tool with a 1/4" driver that fits some hose clamps I love this Klein tool. What's nice is it has a "Robertson" bit (ECX) that perfectly fits the weird screws on an electrical outlet.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

Start going to the gym!!!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Toocutetofail said:


> Start going to the gym!!!


Working on the car... IS the gym. lol : )


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Emptynesst said:


> Many a blood blister for sure , while they are better , I prefer the ones in an example already in your replies


Blood blister.. check. Although mine bled for awhile...it looks like a blister, and a cut.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

BTW...I was changing out the thermostat on a 2015 Prius.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> And for a multi-tool with a 1/4" driver that fits some hose clamps I love this Klein tool. What's nice is it has a "Robertson" bit (ECX) that perfectly fits the weird screws on an electrical outlet.
> 
> View attachment 672574


Klein is the Best !


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> No! Those are roach clips. Not strong enough for the work you are doing. No wonder it was such a pain. Short of the special tool, I agree that a good set of pliers or channel locks would be better.
> 
> If you ever want a good set of heavy duty pliers, there's a guy who did a plier round up on youtube. The best value by far was a Doyle brand lineman pliers at Harbor Freight. I have a pair and they are awesome
> 
> ...


Yeah, wireman tools are the strongest for pinching a hose clamp and like some of us have shown the multi-screwdriver with a socket end on it will usually fit the older hose clamps.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Google "remote hose clamp pliers"


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Those are roach clips.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Grand Lake said:


> Google "remote hose clamp pliers"


I saw those...they seem perfect for tight spaces. : )


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

> *Ever got your ass kicked by a hose clamp?*


No, but for the last couple of weeks I have been defeated by the nut on the fanbelt tensioner pulley on my Nissan. 

I am preparing for my next attempt. It wil not win.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Regular pliers work fine. 


Needle nose pliers work well to if you have limited space but might slip a little more. Use something with a shorter handle to have better control. 

Go with a worm gear clamp and you won;t have any problems!


----------



## 213Pter (Jan 31, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I did. Took me over an hour just to install the clamp.
> 
> There has to be a better tool for removing and reinstalling these works of satan.
> 
> ...


I used needle nose locking pliers and a tiny bit of silicone lubricant on coolant hoses


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

elelegido said:


> No, but for the last couple of weeks I have been defeated by the nut on the fanbelt tensioner pulley on my Nissan.
> 
> I am preparing for my next attempt. It wil not win.


What model & year?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

213Pter said:


> I used needle nose locking pliers and a tiny bit of silicone lubricant on coolant hoses


I coated the hose with Vaseline, before finally getting the clamp in place. I definitely recommend a lubricant. It was key to solving the whole ordeal.


----------

